

Ask HN: What do you do on your commute? - ayusaf

Hi!<p>I'm busy building an iPhone app, which is optimised for commuters and I was wondering what sort of things people like to fill their commuting time with?  If you use public transport - are there any apps that you find particularly useful or enjoyable?  If you drive, do you usually switch on the radio or stream music from your mobile?<p>Just a curious bee, me.<p>Thx :)
======
tadzik
I commute by public transport, and I mostly read books on a Kindle. If I was
to use my phone, I'll probably solve sudoku or something. Or maybe read RSSes.

~~~
bmelton
When I commuted (which thankfully isn't very often at all anymore,) I read.

I find that whenever I get myself wrapped up in a project, it's hard for me to
take time away from it to do anything else. Thankfully, my body has checks
built in (hunger pangs, sleepiness, etc.) to make sure that I'm keeping up
with the basics, but I have to set time aside for exercise and stretching or I
won't do it.

For me at least, I can't work on the DC metro. It's too crowded, too noisy,
but I can read on my Kindle. It's great because it lets me occupy the
otherwise wasted time on something that I likely wouldn't get to do without
the metro.

If I'm between books, or have a short commute, I'll do crossword puzzles on my
phone[1] or play Words with Friends.

If I'm not commuting, I'm lucky to get a half hour a day to read when I go to
bed.

[1] -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.totsp.cros...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.totsp.crossword.shortyz&hl=en)
(Not affiliated, but I really like this crossword puzzle app.)

------
read_wharf
I drive. On good days I sing with the radio. On bad days I will myself to keep
the car pointed toward work.

------
brandoncordell
I drive to work. It's only about 20-25 minutes, depending on traffic. Traffic
where I live isn't bad though, so it doesn't fluctuate too much.

Typically I either listen to the radio (only in the mornings, I'm sick of
radio music so I really only listen to morning shows), or find something to
listen to on my Audible for iPhone app (Currently listening to World War Z,
which has taken me almost a week of commutes to get half way through).

------
jat1
Depends on my mood but when I commute its usually at least an hour so I
typically read on my kindle, RSS on iPhone or if I am in the middle of an
interesting project (or working towards a deadline) I will sometimes try to
work. I typically find the time quite productive in this situation, as I use
it to do the annoying stuff that I can time box to the commute time.

------
KoryFerbet
I also take public transit to work everyday. I spend my time streaming music
and reading. One thing I will say, if you are developing a commute app make
sure that when you turn it on it doesn't keep other apps ie Pandora, from
continuing to play music.

Nothing makes me delete an app faster than when I can't listen to Pandora and
play with another app.

------
burlburrbrian
I commute just about daily on the Chicago 'L.' Lately, I find myself doing
very little for the 45 minutes, aside from sitting quietly and loosely
observing my surroundings (e.g., scenery outside the window, flowing of
passengers in and out). I suppose there's some meditative quality to it all,
in that I only concern myself with the present moment.

------
ayers
I commute on the train everyday in London. Most of the time I will read books,
mostly non technical. Recently I have started taking my laptop with me and
coding on my side project. When I don't have either a book or laptop with me I
will catch up on emails or hacker news on my phone.

------
AznHisoka
I listen to my recycled songs in my iPhone. Too lazy to upload new ones (can't
find a lotta Japanese music in iTunes either).

On bad days, I just doze off, and try not to get angry at humanity.

------
bdunbar
Listen to the news. Five minutes of that and I'm at work.

Small town life: we may not have all the opportunities of a big city, but the
commute is a heckuva lot shorter.

------
Pyrodogg
Briefly contemplate the day ahead, it only takes about five minutes to get to
work.

------
melling
iTunesU. Stanford, Harvard, CMU, Madison College,... I'll be starting the
CalTech machine learning course on Monday morning.

------
Tangaroa
Sleep. When I took the bus to college, that was all I had the energy to do. I
would also try to read or do homework, but I could never get much done on the
bus.

The public transit in my area is awful. The ride to school was an hour and a
half plus a twenty minute walk to the bus stop, whereas driving there takes a
half hour. The buses used to be one to two hours apart, but they've cut routes
since I stopped riding. I'm glad I got a car.

~~~
ssylee
Same here. I consider a productive use of meditation time.

